# B*tch Slap opens today (Jan 8)



## Daniel James (Jan 7, 2010)

I said it before John but I love your score for it. Any way to see it in the UK?

Dan


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: B*tch Slap opens tomorrow*

Yes -- the UK release is on the way. The movie sold in virtually every territory worldwide, so it will be available as VOD, DVD, or in theatres everywhere.

It's much more a UK vibe than a US one anyway. The guys who wrote it spent 12 years, collectively, living in New Zealand, and the experienced warped their humour, appropriately, in that Former Colonies direction.

One of the main characters, a cockney-accented-spewing hood, is played by an Australian best known for his performances in Shakespeare's plays.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 7, 2010)

Listen the the clips. I'm mighty impressed with the music. Don't know if I'll make it to see the movie, but I'll definitely pick up the CD.

best,

Jose


----------



## JohnG (Jan 8, 2010)

Show opens today and reviews are starting to come in. An excerpt of one follows below, typical both with regard to its evaluation of the movie (7.5 out of 10), and shaky grammar:

_"Irreverent, bombastic, tossing its tawdry, trashy lineage right into the viewers’ face, Bitch Slap bombards the viewer with hooky acting, titillation, cleavage (through the entire film), gore, off the wall action, and enough twists to give Tarantino whiplash....Bitch Slap is a film that appeals to the lowest common denominator and its blatant which demographic the film is aimed at."_ - Film-Book

http://film-book.com/film-review-bitch-slap/

Bitch Slap (2010): Review

_"Succeeding where even Quentin Tarantino failed with his film "Death Proof," director Rick Jacobson balances just the right blend of over-the-top action with ridiculous moments to deliver an homage movie worthy of the Exploitation genre that inspired it."_
- JamiPhilbrick

http://www.movieweb.com/movie/FI3Fb939Zqc759/REoHSqtwVIy4ss (http://www.movieweb.com/movie/FI3Fb939Z ... SqtwVIy4ss)


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi John.

I bought the soundtrack when you first announced it a while ago. Great stuff. And a very good production (mixing). Congrats.

You don't happen to know if/when this movie will be released in Norway do you?


----------



## michaelv (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck with that,John: great stuff! Very hip....


----------



## theheresy (Jan 11, 2010)

holy crap. that was surprisingly good. how much of that cd is synth/real orchestra/instruments?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 12, 2010)

What a great score, John! Congrates!

Gunther


----------



## stevenson-again (Jan 12, 2010)

> Bitch Slap is a film that appeals to the *lowest common denominator *and its blatant which demographic the film is aimed at.



that would be me then.

hey those clips sound fantastic. i shall download and peruse. great gig!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep! that profile might be me also but I'm not sure I'll be taking the wife to see it.

I've always enjoyed listening to your work John.

Ray


----------



## JohnG (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, the lowest common denominator aspect is a bit tricky. I told my mother the film is called, "Retribution," just to keep things calm.

Thanks Ray and guys for the compliments. I am very happy with the score.

Ranietz, I think the film is already out in Sweden; don't know about Norway. It is a good Viking film, though.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks John.

I did some research and it seems like it will be released on DVD and Blue-ray in Norway on January 27th. It will also appear on a film festival but not anywhere near where I live.


----------



## Markus S (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations - Great job, John! Really over the top, I believe I hear a great sense of humor in that soundtrack! How long have you been working on the music? It's all samples right? 

Really great production, those nice percussions are from SD2?


----------



## lux (Jan 13, 2010)

just got the score, fantastic production. 

Even if its kind of a bit of "actual" sounding for my standards i always find good taste and serious cinematic/dramatic sense in your music. One film composer i use to listen for my own fun. Thats rare.

Luca


----------



## JohnG (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I do use SD2, SD1, percussion from EWQLSO Platinum and Tonehammer in the score. I like them all. There is other stuff too; the original score was over 90 minutes, a lot of it is pounding, and you need a lot to pound.

It's a funny movie; the music acts as the over-the-top straight man.


----------



## theheresy (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I do use SD2, SD1, percussion from EWQLSO Platinum and Tonehammer in the score. I like them all. There is other stuff too; the original score was over 90 minutes, a lot of it is pounding, and you need a lot to pound.
> 
> It's a funny movie; the music acts as the over-the-top straight man.



WOW..that WHOLE score was synth? i can't believe it


----------



## David Story (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool to see it on the marque at the nu-art.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey John, Bitch Slap just hit my local video store. Almost rented it but i'm not sure miss CC64 would have gone for it ; )

Telling my wife i just rented it for the music felt kinda like saying i bought Penthouse for the articles... ~o) 

It's saturday so we ended up renting something rated W(wife) Young Victoria (Yawwwwns) 

Promise i'll check out your film real soon John. Actually looking forward to it, for the musical cleavage that is o-[][]-o 

Best,

Claude


----------



## JohnG (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure you have a keg of beer handy. Not only is it fun, it sets just the right _ambiance_.


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 7, 2010)

good stuff John.


----------



## Ranietz (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw it a couple of months ago. I don't remember much of besides it was a good visual movie. You know, both good visuals and _visuals_.  (if that makes any sense)


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2010)

you're supposed to be an auditory being. I'm shocked, shocked that you would find the visuals distracting.


----------



## Ranietz (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnG @ Mon 07 Jun said:


> you're supposed to be an auditory being. I'm shocked, shocked that you would find the visuals distracting.



I wasn't in the right mood when I saw the movie so I didn't pay enough attention to give it justice. I'm gonna see it again some day when the mood is right. I liked the score btw. Bought it from CDBaby. Congrats on a job well done.

I didn't find the visuals distracting. What I meant was that there were some color correction in the movie that I remembered. But then again there were the _visuals_ which I also remember. Come on, you know what I mean. 

I know I'm being childish now... :oops:


----------

